# I'm going to go jump in a lake...



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

by MYSELF, because I feel the urge, finally. Been packing stuff all day, more or less. It's hot and muggy and I feel icky gross. I'm bringing my chair and a book and will probably get an ice cream or a clam boat or something like that from the take-out place. 

Skipping a dinner dance cruise. Too much drama.
Not enough swimming 

Then I'll finish watching Devil's Advocate tonight.

I have help coming tomorrow for packing and might go to an Argentine Tango practice and a bit of a dance social in the evening...more packing and work Monday, and dance class in the evening...then moving on Tuesday well as far as the movers go. Then I have the rest of the week to move this and that and to organize the apartment...while staying here. Then going camping. I'm getting organized for camping at the same time I'm going through the kids' stuff culling things and packing.

I have to get more moving boxes (maybe) Monday and duffel bags for camping (only have one big one). 

But all work and no play isn't good so time to take a break.

The water in the lake I'm going to is super cold and I've been putting off jumping in all summer til I felt the urge. Tonight's the night!


----------

